# Check J&L aquatics



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think the best savings of the the day for online stores

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## NVES (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm likely placing an order later today - if anyone wants in let me know.

I live north of the GTA but willing to meet up within reasonable distance of Newmarket.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

sig said:


> I think the best savings of the the day for online stores


Nobody comes close. But it's only on for one day. I place my order every year.
--
Paul


----------



## Ctp416 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up Greg! Wanted a Tek fixture for a while and just got a $100 off!!!! SWEET!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Ctp416 said:


> Thanks for the heads up Greg! Wanted a Tek fixture for a while and just got a $100 off!!!! SWEET!


Greg is the best .

I seen it. beauty of deal

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Great online deals.....*

Sig is rough around the edges....but an all around nice guy. The rumours are true. 



sig said:


> Greg is the best .l


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Sig is rough around the edges....but an all around nice guy. The rumours are true.


It is just because of my destitute English. I am not capable to spread polite BS around

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I admit it. That's my problem. My B.S. smells the same....but maybe spreads a little easier. D'oh!  (If you can't laugh at yourself....who can you laugh at?....Don't answer that.  )


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Did anyone know that Sig is actually an english teacher??


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> Did anyone know that Sig is actually an english teacher??


Yup, He was Learning me how to spoke.

Love the Russian. Glad to know him.


----------



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

got a great deal on giesmann bulbs for my planted tank, thanks sig


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Placed my order on December 26th and it was waiting for me when I got home Wednesday January 2nd. All well packed and in perfect condition.

I'll definitely order from them again next year.
--
Paul


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Placed my order on December 26th and it was waiting for me when I got home Wednesday January 2nd. All well packed and in perfect condition.
> 
> I'll definitely order from them again next year.
> --
> Paul


not just you 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

